# coming back after a soft tissue knee injury



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Crappy doctor to assume only a strain. But, likely you did what needed to be done anyway, and that was rest it. If a support helps it feel better when you cried, I would go ahead and do that. You won't become dependent, because in a while you'll be strong enough to cease using it


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

It took a very long time to start feeling normal again that's for sure. It's not the first time the doctors at that specific ED have given bad advice either - I was once told not to bother replacing a helmet after a very bad fall! (I replaced it anyway)

And was given codeine when I had a nasty concussion, and wasn't with it enough to realise that I shouldn't be having codeine.

I should have gone to my GP about it but never did. I figured if I rested it until it felt okay, I'd be fine. I'll probably end up developing arthritis later in life but at this point it feels like it's healed well. It held up to normal baby horse antics today on the young Standie I've been asked to put miles on and it barely has any muscle supporting it so it's doing alright.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've had a lot of success with sports physical therapists. They are very knowledgeable about soft tissue injuries and exercise, strengthening, and rehabilitation plans, and will refer you to a good orthopedic specialist, if necessary.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah I should probably see a physio but I don't have any money at the moment lol that's why I thought I'd ask here


----------

